

AI Swarms on the Blockchain - barisser
http://www.barisser.com/ai-swarms-on-the-blockchain-f8f56f4f8b14

======
Animats
This is sort of the premise of Ethereum. Ethereum is supposed to be a better
Bitcoin, with lots of bells and whistles. More scalability, with a not-fully-
replicated blockchain, programs which represent contracts stored in the block
chain, and other gimmicks.

I think someone should try Etherium in a MMORPG before using it on real money.

------
nullz
Just because its a decentralized system, does not mean the problem is best
solved with a blockchain. It is but one tool in the toolbox.

~~~
valarauca1
This needs to be repeated more often.

"Lets use the block chain to solve X"

Is often the most short site solution, and over looks a lot of problems with
the underlying block chain. Permance of publicity is messy when applied to
electronic information.

------
zan2434
I don't understand the insistence that robots in the future not be
specialized. Quite the contrary, I think they'll be highly specialized, and
the ant metaphor agrees.

~~~
nottombrown
I agree that the phrase "non-specialized" is a bit tricky. Ants are mostly
non-specialized in structure (there are only a handful of forms within the
colony), but individuals take on specialized behavior based on the conditions
that their put in. I think stem cells could be a better metaphor.

------
proggR
I had posted a discussion to Reddit[0] about a year ago that touched on a
similar idea. Its a model for AI using a community of simple IA that as a
whole becomes the AI. It injects social behaviours into the IA to govern how
they interact with the community and to allow bias to develop among groups,
and domain proficiencies to develop within individual IA. Because I envision
the model being distributed, the proposed implementation includes a
blockchain-like ledger of points of confirmed knowledge. I'm really not all
that knowledgeable on the subject of AI but given the relevance and knowledge
of HN I figured I'd toss it here to see if anyone wants to read a wall of text
and give feedback. I have a backlog of books on AI I want to read, so if
there's anything you'd like to add to my reading list after skimming through
the idea I'd appreciate any suggestions :)

[0]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/artificial/comments/1t5525/community...](http://www.reddit.com/r/artificial/comments/1t5525/community_based_approach_to_ai/)

------
RangerScience
This is almost already considered (as others have mentioned) in Etherium and
related bitcoin-related thinking - lookup "Decentralized Autonomous
Corporations". The part you're adding is the incarnation (or maybe
"inferriation"?) of the DCA into a robotic body, which is a pretty nifty
connection.

------
etrain
See Byzantine Fault Tolerance if you don't want to deal with a centralized
ledger:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byzantine_fault_tolerance](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byzantine_fault_tolerance)

------
smrtinsert
systems of record, got it.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Who watches the systems of record? Who watches the builders of the systems of
records?

repeat ad infinitum or ad nauseam, whichever.

~~~
ph0rque
There are a finite number of repetitions until the onset of nausea, so the
latter.

------
tux3
Is "Follow me on twittter" really part of the article ?

It feels like the whole purpose of this thing is getting followers.

